

Ask PG:  Is the [dead] tool algorithmic or moderated or both? - iamelgringo

I have "show dead" turned on in my profile, and I'm amazed by the amount of spam that's shown as dead on the new page.  How are those links caught?<p>Is it algorithmic, moderated or both?
======
pg
Both. But at this point I have the upper hand over the spammers in the sense
that most spam is killed by software.

~~~
iamelgringo
Is it a bayesian filter on the linked page?

~~~
icey
I have a weakness for submitting wild-ass guesses, so my guess is that after a
user account has X number of submissions killed, they autokill after N number
of flaggings. I would also guess that as X increases, N decreases.

------
prakash
Adding to the above question:

1\. Do you use the _flag_ feature to decide whats _"dead"_?

~~~
pg
Yes, both editors and software use it.

